# Help



## darren83686 (Mar 24, 2013)

I am brand new at this. The last time I did any woodworking was in highschool in 1983. Ive been given a table saw/router table. It is an older craftsman, model 315.228110. I am having problems finding inserts for the router table. The hole is 2.5 inches and I want to be able to adapt that down as needed. Currently own a brass bushing guide that needs to be 1 1/4. Is there anywhere to buy these things. I cant find that size anywhere. I don't know if I have the skill,equipment to make my own. I could probably do with a blank that is 2.5 inches in diameter. I had no idea that we had so many choices to make. 

Please any help. Im ready to start with some little project for my garage to get it organized.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

When it comes to ordering parts on your appliance or tools Sears Parts Direct website is the place to visit. 
Ryobi BT3000 saw may use some of the same parts . Sorry could not be of more help,
But sure someone out here can help you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Darren, what make/model router are you going to attach to the table?


----------



## darren83686 (Mar 24, 2013)

The router that came with it is also a craftsman. It is older but works. I think if I am going to replace anything on it that I will go with a newer one that has parts available. Im on very limited budget as Im disabled vet. I started collecting tools in December and hope to build something soon. Just keep running into these type issues of missing a bushing or something small.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Darren, save yourself a lot of grief and order the Grizzly $13 mounting plate. Build a simple table top and a box underneath it for support.


----------

